
Microsoft CEO defends US military contract that some employees say crosses line - tareqak
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/25/tech/augmented-reality-microsoft-us-military/
======
tareqak
Also posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19250060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19250060)
(after this post) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19247613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19247613)
(before this post).

